

Amateur Mapmakers Redraw Boundaries, Working Online - sew
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/10/nyregion/amateur-mapmakers-reshape-new-york-neighborhoods-online.html?hpw&pagewanted=all

======
molmalo
> _“I can tell you, growing up there, I never heard that,” he said. Mr. Hersh
> suggested that an enterprising broker had simply decided the area needed a
> better name than what he used to call it: “Next to the sewage plant.”_

Ok, I don't know it this is real or not, but it sounds exactly like this:
Dowisetrepla: Downwind of the sewage treatment plant.
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dowisetrepla>)

